# Tea thread!



## Faine (Dec 11, 2012)

Whats your favorite tea? I just started getting into teas recently because I'm on a diet and I'm cutting out soda and juices. So far I like my sleepytime Vanilla tea... It sorta tastes like minty vanilla. I also have green teas, Orange spice teas... I really want to try some cinnamons and such... Any recommendations?
Any good teas thatll make me relaxed and calm and stuff? Thanks!


----------



## ddtonfire (Dec 11, 2012)

Tea, earl grey. Hot.

Aside from earl grey, I love Celestial Seasons' Tension Tamer (perfect if you want something to relax and calm you).

If you like cinnamons, try double spiced Chai.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 11, 2012)

ddtonfire said:


> Tea, earl grey. Hot.


----------



## ddtonfire (Dec 12, 2012)

"You say this is earl grey? I could swear it was darjeeling."
- Jean-Luc Picard, Season 7, episode 26, "All Good Things, Part I"

Sorry to hijack your thread.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 12, 2012)

All good things indeed.

95% of the time I drink various black teas, sometimes with various spices.

Right now I'm actually rocking some green tea with jasmine for something different.

Always cheap crap and always with nothing else in it.


----------



## Faine (Dec 12, 2012)

ddtonfire said:


> Aside from earl grey, I love Celestial Seasons' Tension Tamer (perfect if you want something to relax and calm you).



had that this morning. good stuff!


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 14, 2012)

i love red tea. currently my favorite is red tea with vanilla. 
its followed by any form of black tea.

i also enjoy a mix of herbal teas that have a bit of everything in em too. 

recently i had the weirdest tea that i loved. it was called 'mixed fruit tea'. what it was was just random juices that were cooked a bit to let the juices out, and they served that. sweet yes! does it have any actual tea in it? i doubt it. good thing it had tons of fruits in it, and it didn't have sugar in it. it was interesting to say the least....


----------



## Faine (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm trying a Cranberry pomegranate kind right now. It's eh.


----------



## Darkened (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of tea(I have drunk a lot of flavours of Dilmah tea and a lot of others - meh), but my girlfriend bought apple-cinnamon one by Teekanne and it is delicious.


----------



## mcleanab (Dec 16, 2012)

Egyptian Licorice.

Lemon Ginger.

Ginger. I've even heard of folks just cutting up fresh/raw ginger and pouring boiling water over it.

Make it so...


----------



## JoeyW (Dec 17, 2012)

ASSDJKSNJN TEA THREAD! I'm a Green Tea guy 'till death. However, right now I'm really enjoying this Tetley Dark Chocolate Chai Tea. I don't like sugar, milk, or cream but the slight sweetness is really nice.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 18, 2012)

Echinacea tea is the shit. And plain green tea. Love that shit.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 18, 2012)

As long as it's iced tea 

I usually like a white/green tea.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 18, 2012)

I am quite the tea connoisseur. Following in the footsteps of my father, Josh Pelican. My current stock is rather low, but consists of:
-Black Dragon Pearls
-Golden Monkey
-Blueberry Bliss/Strawberry Lemonade blend
-Blueberry Acai White tea
-Plain old, boring ass Lipton black


----------



## petereanima (Dec 19, 2012)

Black Tea here in 99,9% of the times. Ceylon and Assam mostly, Earl Grey also. Alternative to Earl Grey, I also enjoy my bit of "Bergamino" - an Earl Grey variant with a bit of lemonskin (for the bag-tea drinkers - I think they sell this as "Lady Grey").

Luckily, we have some big Tea-houses in Vienna, where you can get many different sorts, including real "high end" teas.

As it's winter, I am currently stocking (as my demand is different than in summer) some "winter"-sorts, my favourite beeing "Highland Toffee" - Strong Ceylon with splinters of buttertoffe and praline. Add just a bit of honey to it, and this is as perfect as it can get.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 19, 2012)

Kinda neat that I stumbled across this thread right as I just finished a big mug of green tea with honey. With it being as cold as it has been lately, nothing warms one's bones quite like a steaming cup of delicious, healthy green tea.


----------



## JoeyW (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry for the bump, just wanted to share my current stash. Happy Holidays


----------



## Faine (Jan 9, 2013)

Just had these 2 today! SO good. 






And CHAI! I added a little milk to this and it was so good.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 14, 2013)

^That chai looks awesome! 

In similar news, I found my favorite earl grey. Stash Double Bergamot!


----------



## isispelican (Jan 14, 2013)

green tea with honey and lemon is the way to success


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 17, 2013)

I love tea! Got back into drinking it last week. My all-time favorite must be "Emperor's Bride" which is a ceylon tea with some elderberry in it. I also like green tea and peppermint tea (especially when I have a flu). Planning on dropping off all the sodas next summer and only drink some cold green tea.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 17, 2013)

I didn't drink any caffeine from 2005 until 2012. I always joked that medical school would break me. It did.

Anyway, it's great to be back to tea. I really missed it, since I never touched the decaf stuff that isn't worth drinking. The wife has a big hardon for Earl Grey, so we have many variants of that around the house.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 18, 2013)

Ran out of Emperor's Bride so I bought some Samurai. Actually having the first taste of it right now, pretty good. 

Nordqvist - Samurai


----------



## coffeeflush (Jan 18, 2013)

Green Mint tea for mornings. Keep me awake. Don't know what i'd do without.


----------



## infernalservice (Jan 25, 2013)

I like most Numi brand teas, but my favorites are the gunpowder green and their lemongrass one. Also a big fan of the green dragon iced tea from Honest Tea. All their stuff is amazing.

Have you tried a Kombucha yet?


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm picking up some new tea soon-

Any recommendations?


I'm a fan of mostly all black and green teas. Recommendations can be both loose leaf or bagged.

Thank you


----------



## phugoid (Feb 8, 2013)

If you can find it, try hojicha. It's Japanese roasted green tea. Makes a redish-golden smoky brew that's to die for.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 11, 2013)

Copper-knot Hongcha is a personal favorite. As well as Golden Monkey. I think my most consumed type of tea, though, is black dragon pearls from Teavana:


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 11, 2013)

I want some fucking tea right now


----------



## matt397 (Apr 7, 2013)

I just picked up a tin of Golden Monkey, Cha Yen Thai Tea and Kenyan Tinderet. I have to say by far the Golden Monkey is my favorite. I would like to try Copper Knot Hongcha and the dragon pearls. This is my first introduction to high end teas and so far I am loving it. Any recommendations for black teas ?


----------



## Solodini (Apr 8, 2013)

We have some Blue Lady, which is nice.


----------



## Cynic (Apr 12, 2013)

Drinking my mom's vanilla sleepytime tea, right now. lol

Can anyone recommend something to me that's fairly sweet, but caffeine-free? (I can't really drink caffeine anymore :c)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 12, 2013)

I loves me some Earl Grey and Lapsang(sp?)

A little milk and/or honey goes well with most teas, but no plain white sugar, EVER.

Or sugar substitute for that matter.

If you wanna add sugar, use some sugar-in-the-raw (or a generic variant), it's like a much milder version of brown sugar.

Not as sweet as brown and has a good flavor that won't overshadow your tea.


----------



## vilk (May 9, 2013)

I bring a liter of 'mugicha' with me to work every day. I think in English that would be 'barley tea'? Anyways its quite a bit different from most tea. I actually don't even think its made with tea leaves.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 10, 2013)

Barley tea? Interesting.

How does it taste?


----------



## MikeH (May 16, 2013)

I usually bring a liter of Lipton black tea to work every day, because I'm a sweet tea fanatic. I think I'm going to start using some of my high end teas, though. They're much better for you and taste more exciting. Also, my girlfriend's best friend just came back from Paris and brought us some of this:





Thé Ladurée. French black tea with a bit of citrus and flowers. Very smooth, and not too powerful.


----------



## LarksTongue (Nov 19, 2013)

It is funny I found this thread, I'm currently wearing my real men drink tea shirt. As for my favorites, that is tough. I have some Gao Shan, a 2011 Taiwanese high mountain oolong that I am rather fond of. If I'm in the mood I have a brick of 2010 Cha Tou Pu'erh, it is a real cheap Pu'erh, but it is super easy to brew and tasty in a thermos. My 2012 Korean Sejak (a green tea) is also rather good, really light, but the body of the tea is excellent.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 20, 2013)

I feel bad for currently drinking bagged earl grey..


----------



## thatguyupthere (Jul 12, 2014)

I love to put maca and honey in my chai.

Earl grey is possibly my favorite black tea; bergamot is amazing. but I also love green tea and assortments of herbal teas like chamomile and blue berry....can't think of anything else I like at the moment. 

I haven't really gotten into any other brands of tea other than celestial, and I love to go down to The Tea Emporium and pick out fresh tea; fresh as in it's just not packaged. 

I just love to try all sorts of teas! Exotic or regular! Also, I almost NEVER use sugar. I like to sweeten with honey or just leave it unsweetened


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 12, 2014)

thatguyupthere said:


> I just love to try all sorts of teas! Exotic or regular!


Same here. I'm becoming a little bit of a tea connoisseur. Plus, I stock tea at my job.

I'm glad that someone made this thread!



Jakke said:


> I feel bad for currently drinking bagged earl grey..


Same boat here, mate. Just can't afford the fancy stuff. And all I drink is straight water, hot tea, or almond milk.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What I like to do is take some of the Celestial brand bagged french vanilla tea and give it some almond milk (regular or the sweetened vanilla kind) and a tiny bit of sugar. Awesomeness!

Also, good vanilla rooibos tea is something that I usually feel free to add in whatever I want:

option 1: orange peel and squeeze some juice from an orange and add in a careful drop or two of vanilla extract. (Gives a "dreamsicle" sort of taste.)
 option 2: orange peel and a little extra ground ginger.
 option 3: squeeze out some juice from a pomegranate (I usually have to use some of the leftover ground tea for extra "tea-flavor" because the juice straight from a pomegranate tastes really strong to me)
 option 4: squeeze out some juice from a few raspberries and add in a careful drop or two of vanilla extract. (Gives a "berries 'n creme" sort of taste.)

^ In case anyone is wondering, I'm using TAZO vanilla rooibos tea (the kind in the square metal canister) as my reference and tea of choice right now.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2014)

Good buddy Josh Pelican just sent me 4 oz of Black Dragon Pearls a couple weeks ago. Been sipping it frequently.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thought this thread was about tea, only varietys of tea I know are called Tetly, Pg Tips, Naafi and my current favourite Yorkshire tea.

The only question is how do you like it

Builders - Nice and Strong.
NATO - White with 2 Sugars
Julie Andrews - White with None.

So the question is ladies, How do you want your tea and no you can't have peppermint on the side you can have a biscuit for dunking but thats it.

lol


----------



## Spacestationfive (Aug 10, 2014)

Chopped up ginger as tea was my favorite I've done! Stash English Breakfast is usually my go to for black tea and some non descript green tea I got at some Asian (yes, so ignorant i cannot even recall the nationality) market in a restaurant sized pack has been keeping me happy for a while!


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 10, 2014)

Black: Irish Breakfast, Earl Grey (both with cream & sugar)

Green: Gyokuro Asahi Pearl Dew, Dragonwell Special Grade

Other: Any Rooibos


----------

